# Denver Road Rides - New to Town



## TelleDog (Oct 24, 2005)

Just moved to Denver a couple weeks ago and looking for some decent road rides. I'm close to I-25 and Hampden. I've been around the Reservoir a couple times and that's about it. Any climbs clear this time of year? Thanks.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Some "classic" rides around Denver are:
Deercreek to Turkey Creek or turn onto High Grade to Conifer. If you stay on Turkey Creek you can also ride to High Drive (not to be confused with High Grade) which takes you to Evergreen. Awesome rollers. This one will kick your butt. You can make a loop out of it by going down Parmalee Gulch. Google these roads and you'll see the route. 23rd to Perry to 32nd to Golden and up Lookout mtn. You can also ride south from Golden (combo of bike paths and roads) to Morrison and then up Bear Creek to Kittridge or head east from Morrison back into the City via the bike path the whole way. Google these routes and you'll find maps. There are signs along the way, but its a little to complicated to detail here.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*some routes...*

At the site below, click on the dates and you'll get a wide variety of mountain rides. Of course, you'll want to drive to the start of most of them. Denver has a lot of trails

http://www.teamevergreen.org/HTML_MAIN_PAGES/roadrides.html

My regular route is from my house in Highlands Ranch, through Chatfield reservoir, to Wadsworth and Deer Creek Canyon Road. I usually take the High Grade route, turning left at Phillipsburg. Then I either go to the Pleasant Park School, where there is a cyclist rest stop, or 5 miles further into Conifer. From there you can go on into Evergreen and Morrison. Just getting to the Pleasant Park School and back is a 50 mile ride for me. 

There are many miles of paved trails in the metro area. Most bike shops have trail maps. Once you've tried the mountains, the rest will seem boring. You will need lower than normal gearing.


----------

